# LiFeBATT UK sponsoring Kingston Uni TTXGP entry.



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I haven't been around for a while but thought you might like to see what I have been up to:


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice. So you're getting better than 5C continuous out of the batteries? What voltage do the LIFEbatt cells run at and how many cells total?


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

On the test system fitted to the bike in the video, we had 24 cells in series and 3 in parallel. 72V 30Ah. 3 X 7210-HPS, the modules on the bike are, to put it politely, used and abused. They are my own engineering packs used to test a variety of integration systems and drive trains for customer projects, so I was very please with this result.

When they come back I plan to put them in a drag bike, something for the weekend 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

That's great, I've been really impressed with Agni motors which I only discovered recently. What was the voltage before using the dyno if it sagged to 65V under load? How long were you running at 5C? I'm also impressed with the belt drive, do you have contacts at Kingston that I could talk to about how they did that?


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Matt,

The nominal off load voltage is 79 to 80V, 3.3V per cell, 24 cells in series.

The run time at 5C is about 11 to 12 minutes to discharge the pack fully.

The best guy to talk to is Paul Brandon he is the course Director. His contact details are on the University website. www.kingston.ac.uk

Cheers,

Ian


----------

